# 921029 1st oil change, Not that bad.



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi All
I put about 7hrs on her since I got her this year and decided it was time to change the oil for the 1st time. After looking at the drain I decided to chock up the blower and remove the wheel to make access easier. The oil was what I expected with some very fine metal shavings and no big pieces, while I was at it I removed the other wheel as well after noticing the shaft was dry with a little rust on the one I removed for the oil change to clean them up and re-grease the shafts.
BTW, I used Castrol GTX 5-W30, what oil do you all use?


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Makes wonder why they put the drain plugs where they do.
This is on my 2014 28 Deluxe although I havnt got enough time for a first oil change yet I like it.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Definitely a much better drain location.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

You will be fine with that oil some say there snowblower is less difficult to pull over in the extreme cold with synthetic and that may be true? Mine don't see temps less then 20F. As for engine wear between regular oil and synthetic?? If you are extending your oil change maybe but even if you have a big snowfall year most home use snowblowers don't see more then 10-15 hrs of use. My Toro has had cheep 5w30 oil change every year for 19 years and it runs great. Use what ever 5w30 you want and change it out in the spring and that motor will last for years.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

InfernoST said:


> Hi All
> I put about 7hrs on her since I got her this year and decided it was time to change the oil for the 1st time. After looking at the drain I decided to chock up the blower and remove the wheel to make access easier. The oil was what I expected with some very fine metal shavings and no big pieces, while I was at it I removed the other wheel as well after noticing the shaft was dry with a little rust on the one I removed for the oil change to clean them up and re-grease the shafts.
> BTW, I used Castrol GTX 5-W30, what oil do you all use?


Do you have the wheel "clips"? If so how did you remove them?
Thanks


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

average joe! if you have clearance on the tire and rim you could go get a 90 degree fitting, a piece of pipe , and a pipe plug. you can then run the drain down and rearward clearing the bars and auger engagement lever. that will put your drain in an easier position to drain instead of behind the tire. if you want to get creative run the pipe level to the engine base and add another 45 degree fitting and the pipe can be plumbed between the right handlebar and the lower right rear corner of the engine. the deluxe i just bought as well as the 28 yr old 924 i just sold both drained to the rear. so much easier


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

AverageJoe said:


> Do you have the wheel "clips"? If so how did you remove them?
> Thanks


 All you have to do is pull on the lip of the clip towards you gently then lift it up or down depending on the orientation of the clip, it should slide right off.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

InfernoST said:


> Hi All
> I put about 7hrs on her since I got her this year and decided it was time to change the oil for the 1st time. After looking at the drain I decided to chock up the blower and remove the wheel to make access easier.


Would this make it easier to change the oil? I have one one my Simplicity tractor and makes changing oil a breeze. Just put the clear tube into an empty quart oil container, flip open the valve and let it drain. Close it and refill with oil (on my tractor it takes two empty quart bottles and a new oil filter).
If the plastic tube isn't long enough, just pop down to your local Ace and get a length of 1/2" clear tubing. You'll be able to change your oil in two minutes. (OK, maybe three.)

Amazon.com: Briggs & Stratton Oil Drain Valve 5401K: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

enigma! i have that very same briggs and stratton on my cub cadet riding tractor only it doersn't work worth a darn. it is located just inside the left frame of the tractor and you can't keep a tube on it because it has to make such a sharp bend to clear the frame. not only that but you have to have the tube on the valve while you try to give the end a 1/4 twist and pull out to open. might be all right out in the open but in tight quarters it's a pain in the butt!


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

InfernoST said:


> All you have to do is pull on the lip of the clip towards you gently then lift it up or down depending on the orientation of the clip, it should slide right off.


Got it...Thanks Keith!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

InfernoST said:


> Hi All
> I put about 7hrs on her since I got her this year and decided it was time to change the oil for the 1st time. After looking at the drain I decided to chock up the blower and remove the wheel to make access easier.


I have the same blower and did my 1st oil change a couple weeks back. I cussed those engineers up one side and down the other. **** poor drain location. Thinking of putting in a drain adaptor as mentioned above, assuming I can find the correct thread.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

i also bought an extra axle clip just in case one pops off in the snow somewhere.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

InfernoST said:


> BTW, I used Castrol GTX 5-W30, what oil do you all use?


Hi Inferno

I have a P30 also. 
Like you, I too pull the wheel for changing oil. It is just easier then not. 

Mobile 1 is what I prefer. Although I used Pennzoil Synthetic on my first change of my P30. It just happened to be that Pennzoil was what that particular store had on the shelf. I feel changing oil frequently is more important then the brand. Synthetic is kind of important to me also, even in my cars, mainly because of the below zero temps we can get.

Anyhow its a nice machine you have there. We had pretty much snow this winter and I help out a neighbor once and a while too, so I must have about twenty hours on it by now. I like it more each time I take it out. (Crossing my fingers though.) 

Edit: I think the dual exhaust ports are kind of trick looking. 

Ken


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

ken53 said:


> Hi Inferno
> 
> I have a P30 also.
> Like you, I too pull the wheel for changing oil. It is just easier the not.
> ...


 I take care of my entire block after myself and immediate elderly neighbors are taken care of 1st. We're talking over 125 homes sidewalks in total and the machine hasn't argued once. 

I'm happy to help everyone else on the block that either don't or can't do it themselves. This is just the way I roll, my contribution to the community.


----------

